# Aeropress Advice



## mklood (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all,

Just bought an Aerobie Aeropress, and wondered if anyone had any particular tips on how to use it? Had a quick browse of the forums and couldn't find any information on it so apologies if it has already been answered...

Thanks!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lots of advice out there on Aeropress technique. Suggest you look at Hasbean website in 'resources' for Aeropress brewing guide. Start simple, that is, follow a basic Aeropress recipe and get some experience before experimenting with other techniques - Youtube is worth a look but can be off putting with all the different tweaks and advice.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I've had an AeroPress for some time now and I would really recommend that you buy a permanent stainless-steel filter to replace the paper ones.

I also found that the method included with it does not produce the best results.

I've adopted the Stumpdown Coffee method and find that I get a much better cup of coffee.

Here is a link to their site: http://stumptowncoffee.com/brew-guides/aeropress/

Although, as noted above there are loads of resources all over the web.

Hope this helps!

David


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi there, i've had an aeropress for a while and only recently bought an s-filter. I would thoroughly recommend this. I think I paid about 15quid and it has so far been fantastic.

I use the aeropress inverted method as most seem to and I add more coffee and more water than the manual suggests. I also grind more finely than most recommend after trial and error. This is helped by the super fine steel filter. I grind between espresso and drip but more toward espresso.

My advice is to start measuring the coffee you add in, recording the grind and the time you leave it to infuse and see what works for you and the bean you're using.

I love my aeropress; hope it turns out well for you!

Oracle


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Aeropress can be used in a good combination of ways.

I have been doing it like this recently;

17g of fineish coffee

add the coffee to the press; inverted and the plunger just below the 4.

Add the coffee and add off the boil water until the top of 4.

Stir it well and let it bloom for 30 secs.

Add water to the top of 2.

Put the prewet filter on.

rotate the AP untill 50 seconds have passed.

Press into the cup, pressing should take about 15-20 seconds.

This produces a very strong and quite a big mouth feel.

The result can be a little bitter though, so its best to drink it before it goes too cold as it might become too strong.

It dilutes pretty well, but I don't tend to dilute.

Admittedly, the brew ratio of coffee to water might be way too high, but it works well.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Normal method, 15g beans, 250g water with a very brief stir, leave for about 2 mins, press and drink.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Another vote for the





 which works a treat and gives a good flavour and decent mouthfeel.

Will definitely be trying the Stumptown method though.

I've seen the metal filters but never used one.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Currently I'm going 15g of coffee, v60 type grind, non inverted, add 250ml of water, plunger on, wait 1.30 then break the crust and plunge.


----------



## mklood (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Took a look at the guides on HasBean and Stumptown - looking at getting a V60 soon so appreciate the measurement/volumes advice Neill.

I found some guides on this website;

https://www.makedecentcoffee.com/about/how-to-guides/films/aeropress

So they have been pretty useful and there's quite a good coffee selection on there too so may try some of them!

What are people's opinions on where to go next? I.E what's your favourite brewing method?


----------

